# Kaya limbs.



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Also,is there anyone out there that can tell me the difference in quality of the shot between the Kaya Delphinus limbs and K5' s?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

My K3's were scaled mid preload. Still rate them as serious value for money. I've heard good things about the Fivics Titan limbs too if you want wood core.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm shooting the K1's at the moment, medium at 36# (37# OTF). They're extremely smooth for their price range and I haven't found a beginner limb that performs as well as them (SF Premiums, Hoyt Excel)


----------



## DeadEye987 (Feb 4, 2012)

JDIII,
Buy the KAYAs - they are smooth, the higher the K# the higher the $$$ and the smoother they will feel. Then send me your old SF Ult Pros; you have my address! 
[I read on here somewhere that as the shooter's wallet lightens with his funding of advanced technological archery purchases, the smoothness of draw, fps of arrow flight, and accuracy of shooting improve proportionally.] 
Of note, those Kaya limbs are a little flashy for a hunting rig, but I have a rattle can in the garage so we can fix that! 
5;-)
T


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

I know you would have my back DeadEye.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Demmer, 

after you shoot the Kayas, II want to know what you think, and how they compare to the SF Ult Pros.... 

Why wood core over foam?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Demmer,
> 
> after you shoot the Kayas, II want to know what you think, and how they compare to the SF Ult Pros....
> 
> Why wood core over foam?


For feel I guess. Haven't shot a wood core limb on any ilf yet. The kaya storms might tempt me enough to get them instead.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've had the Tropics for a while and recently got the KStorm for Indoors both 36# they shoot great but wont fit in either my Moon or Vanquish riser on min bolt setting. The KStorm feel just as smooth to draw as the wood core Tropics but faster.









CV and KStorm next to each other


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

How many turns would you say you are missing on your moon because of less taper in the limb pocket area?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Demmer said:


> How many turns would you say you are missing on your moon because of less taper in the limb pocket area?


I would say it need to be min two turns


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got an older set of Tropics. The only thing I don't like about them is that they shift from low temp to high temps. Most of the time it's not an issue but my alignment is different from summer to winter. If the temp change is only about 10* it's not a big deal but get to 20/30 degree shifts and the arrow is in a different location. In days like today where it's upper 30's in the morning and 60's mid afternoon...you better know the limbs well or your scores will suffer.

Could be that this is just the limb set I have. In any case...that is the only issue I have with them.

As to feel--- very, very smooth.
Stacking-- about average.

after shooting some carbon limbs and these limbs, I now know why many shooters prefer wood....very smooth


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

UrbanDeerSlayer said:


> Demmer,
> 
> after you shoot the Kayas, II want to know what you think, and how they compare to the SF Ult Pros....
> 
> Why wood core over foam?


The reason why so many shooters prefer wood is simply because of the smoothness. Carbon foam is a bit stiff and kind of feels mechanical...wood feels alive- not really sure how to explain it.

if you do some research you can find draw curves and it's easy to see how the weight builds differently.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Why do I see so many people say they get Kstorms for indoors.... is there a reason it's not a good field limb


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Shoot_first said:


> Why do I see so many people say they get Kstorms for indoors.... is there a reason it's not a good field limb


I got my KStorms slightly lighter draw for Indoor rounds but I have on occasion used them for Field/3D, they're a perfectly capable limb in all situations. I've had the Tropics. KStorms and at the moment using the K7 limb, they all performed as well as any other good quality limb in similar price bracket.

The K7 is very good quality and very smooth even for a Foam core but the KStorm is only just a little way behind in smoothness/speed, I think it will be difficult to find a comparable performing limb for that price at this moment in time.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey John,
I recently purchases some Kaya K 2s. I installed them on a Hoyt Axis riser, converted to ILF, set the limb blots at the lightest setting, and scaled the limbs.
I used 28"( 26 1/4 to the plunger) and they scaled about 2# heavier than their rating. My scale is accurate to 1-2 ounces. 
Hope this helps, Butch


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

ButchD said:


> Hey John,
> I recently purchases some Kaya K 2s. I installed them on a Hoyt Axis riser, converted to ILF, set the limb blots at the lightest setting, and scaled the limbs.
> I used 28"( 26 1/4 to the plunger) and they scaled about 2# heavier than their rating. My scale is accurate to 1-2 ounces.
> Hope this helps, Butch


Interesting. I wonder what affect the conversion to ILF had on the Axis, or have you done this with other limbs to get a "feel".

What weight were they on the lightest setting? say if you get 34# and did as you did (lightest setting, 28# AMO) were they 36#?


----------



## Number46 (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's my experience for whatever it's worth. I just bought a pair of 36# Kaya K2s and put them on my Winex riser. I don't have the Winex manual so I looked everywhere I could to find the minimum limb bolt setting. I couldn't really find much more than opinion so here's what I did. I wound the bolts all the way out until they came out and found that was a little over 14 turns. Then I wound them back in 7 turns, strung the bow up and adjusted for tiller and figured that was about as light as I was going to get and still have enough threads in for safety. I have no idea if I'm right or not. Anyway, at just over 28" draw my 36# Kaya K2s scale at 39#. That's a lot more than I had hoped but there it is. The previous set of limbs I had were old KAP Windstorms rated at 32#. With the bolts turned all the way in they scaled at 36#.


----------



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

My Kaya kstorms (34# / 68) arrived yesterday. I've put them on my win CXT limb bolts nearly maxed out (I can see 1 and a bit of thread) and the best BH I could get off one string was 8.8" (another was 9.1") nearly no twist. Scale reads 35.5# through clicker but it's been 1-2 pounds off (I will have access to the easton electronic one 2 weeks time) so I think it's around 5-6% off meaning around 37+#. My LOP is 28#.

I was hoping for 34# increasing to 38# as I build up but I guess I need to be careful now with the increased poundage even at minimum.

One of the club members was saying that the limb tips were thick and hard to put on the string. I use stringers that hold unto the limb ends so yes it is challenging doing so with such a stringer.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

rostov said:


> My Kaya kstorms (34# / 68) arrived yesterday. I've put them on my win CXT limb bolts nearly maxed out (I can see 1 and a bit of thread) and the best BH I could get off one string was 8.8" (another was 9.1") nearly no twist. Scale reads 35.5# through clicker but it's been 1-2 pounds off (I will have access to the easton electronic one 2 weeks time) so I think it's around 5-6% off meaning around 37+#. My LOP is 28#.
> 
> I was hoping for 34# increasing to 38# as I build up but I guess I need to be careful now with the increased poundage even at minimum.
> 
> One of the club members was saying that the limb tips were thick and hard to put on the string. I use stringers that hold unto the limb ends so yes it is challenging doing so with such a stringer.


That's bizarre re the string. I got the 36# K2's today, put same on my Matrix, and strung it. BH was 9" versus 8 5/8 on the prior limbs of the same length, 32# MK Inpers I had to take every twist out to get the bh to about 8/34. Can't figure out why that was. It's like my string shrank. 

.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Number46 said:


> I wound the bolts all the way out until they came out and found that was a little over 14 turns. Then I wound them back in 7 turns, strung the bow up and adjusted for tiller and figured that was about as light as I was going to get and still have enough threads in for safety.


From an Mech Eng stand point. 3 engaged threads will give Max strength.....In fact because of thread design/tolerance, you'll rarely have more than 3 in actual contact, no matter how far they are turned in. So you can turn in 4 turns (safe to allow for any bevel on the ends) and only adjust tiller by turning one in. That should get you min DW and still feel safe

K-Storms are/have an extended tip curve profile (like Borders). It's part of how they get their speed, but that requires a little longer string

I can't quite get to 35.5# @28" with Med 34# K-Storms on an SF Forged + Riser. 30# K2's can't quite get to 31.5# @28


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Shoot_first said:


> K-Storms are/have an extended tip curve profile (like Borders). It's part of how they get their speed, but that requires a little longer string
> 
> I can't quite get to 35.5# @28" with Med 34# K-Storms on an SF Forged + Riser. 30# K2's can't quite get to 31.5# @28


Perhaps it is the same with the K2's. I got mine set at slightly north of 32# (36# K2's) but my drawn length is shorter


----------

